# Most insane drummer moments



## Groff (Jan 7, 2009)

Not a bad list, a few things could have been different, the Portnoy clip is kinda lame... But if anything... The last 25 seconds or so of the video are downright hilarious!


----------



## addictus (Feb 27, 2009)

i dont know man. i saw pennywise a couple years back, and somebody in the audience threw a shoe at their drummer. he knocked it out of the air w/ his drumstick and kept on going. he didnt even fuck up haha


----------



## Vairocarnal (Feb 27, 2009)

addictus said:


> i dont know man. i saw pennywise a couple years back, and somebody in the audience threw a shoe at their drummer. he knocked it out of the air w/ his drumstick and kept on going. he didnt even fuck up haha



That right there is what we like to call "1337 5ki[_[_2", son.


----------



## Xanithon (Feb 27, 2009)

- thats all i have to say. Most of this stuff is amazing haha (or maybe it isn't?) - omg i laughed so hard at the end.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 27, 2009)

looking at the subject, i was going to say "that time my drummer did [X]", but then i saw what this thread was really about 

of course, there would be too many things to describe, so that&#180;s good anyways


----------



## Anthony (Feb 28, 2009)

addictus said:


> i dont know man. i saw pennywise a couple years back, and somebody in the audience threw a shoe at their drummer. he knocked it out of the air w/ his drumstick and kept on going. he didnt even fuck up haha



That's it, the threads over!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 1, 2009)

So, um... yeah, I _reeeeally_ need to get working on my technique! 

Can't decide if that was inspirational or depressing... I'm going to decide on inspiration and see how it goes!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 2, 2009)

Most insane drummer moment for me in the past few years is hearing and then seeing Tomas Haake play Bleed.


----------



## Rail-Boy (May 27, 2009)

Aaaaaand how. He cleaned the stage with that.


----------



## phantom911 (Jun 11, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> Most insane drummer moment for me in the past few years is hearing and then seeing Tomas Haake play Bleed.



Were you at the Meshuggah show back in Febreuary at The Rave?


----------



## Pauly (Jun 11, 2009)

Vids not loading for me for some reason


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 11, 2009)

During the first summer slaughtertourthat decapitated was playing at, Vitek played all of Day 69 leaning back a bit and talking to his tech and didn't miss one god damn beat! That was fuckin' metal


----------



## adidas89 (Jun 12, 2009)

I opened up for Mastery at the Whisky on Sunset a couple years ago (I was the drummer in that band, I was 17 and it was one of our first real shows) so we were just haning out watching these guys kick ass. Then right in the middle of this guy's drum solo, he hurls one of his sticks at my buddy's face as he turns back and starts chugging from this huge jar for about 30 seconds, just ripping this incredible solo, not missing a beat. My friend was nursing this big bruise on his cheek but we were just in awe of this guy lol


----------

